# A couple VW slot projects.....



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good evening guys, it's been a REALLY long time since I've posted or actually worked on any slot car projects. Just last week I decided to work on a few resin VW bodies that I picked up from fellow board member Claus Heupel (I sure hope that I spelled your last name right Claus) 

Here we go with pics:

#1 Claus Heupel VW bug.....slammed on the chassis and ground, with extremely low tires


























I hope you guys enjoy the pics.......

THANKS!!! 

Brian

PS: anyone else have any other VW resin slot car bodies.....like a type 3 squareback wagon,Type 3 notchback sedan or Westfalia bus???


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

#2 Claus Heupel VW panal van (not completed just yet)











and last but not least, a really special project.. a Vintage Mini Lindy (Lindberg) model kit from the late 60's with a Tjet mounted underneath. This was an extremely tough fit because I used Tyco HP7 style mag wheels on the Tjet chassis......which required the wheels being trimmed some, as well as the inside of the body's wheel wells to be thinned out significantly.

#3 Mini Lindy VW bus with Tjet chassis.....


































As you can see in the last pic the Mini Lindy VW isn't really Tjet or 1/87 scale....it's closer to true 1/64 scale..........so it'll be nice to run with an AFX or Tyco size car. Both buses are on the ground...which is how I like to see VW's :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

In case anyone is wondering why the sudden urge for VW's.......Janet and I have been collecting VW items for years......and Christmas weekend I bought my first REAL VW... a '67 VW Bug....with a 1600 dual port motor with a 4spd trans.

I plan to drop the bug on the ground.......and have it resemble the VW bug slot car custom that's in this post.

Here's a pic of me and my bug.....


























I hope you guys enjoy the pics.......

THANKS!!! 

Brian


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Outstanding.That bug is killer.Nice work.


Not to change the subject,but are those original GI Joes in the background?????
Man those were me and my brothers favorite toys.

Mike


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Outstanding.That bug is killer.Nice work.
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject,but are those original GI Joes in the background?????
> ...


Mike, those figures that you are probably seeing (the small ones) are actually Star Wars figures.The larger figures are actually another hobby that I mess with from time to time....... 1/6 scale (12") military action figures. I primarily model the vietnam era....but I've got a bunch of WW2 US and German figures...and also some modern US figures as well.

Here's a couple pics of my hobby room for you


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

DUde!!!!!!Man do you have some freakin toy room!!!!!!!! Wow!!!!!!! :freak: :hat: 

Man,that military stuff looks killer.My wife would SHOOT me deader then dead if I got into that stuff tho.
I guess I should be happy with slots and diecast and guitars and old radios and plastic model kits...................

Good stuff.Thanks for letting us browse your toy room.

Sorry if I hijacked your thread.

Mike


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike, I'm always glad to share pics of my hobby room.......and yeah, that's just a small amount of crap that I have. The closet in my room is packed floor to ceiling....and I never get in there. I also have a glass store display cabinet in my living room that is packed full with some of my higher end stuff too 

I'm also into plastic auto modeling as well.....and have probably 50+ kits on hand....and a ton of parts


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Vw*

Cool VW's TK...I love the bugs when they are slammed and chopped top even.The primer look is sweet :thumbsup: 

The modeling thing can be an addiction :freak: Looks like you have some neat kits on your shelf :thumbsup: 
GB


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sweet bugs tx....love the slam job you did... gonna have to stop buy next time I am down your way and see the toy room first hand! 


Coach


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

coach61 said:


> sweet bugs tx....love the slam job you did... gonna have to stop buy next time I am down your way and see the toy room first hand!
> 
> 
> Coach



Heck yeah man, sounds great....you're welcome to check out my room anytime 


Thanks for the great compliments guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Man you got some killer toys. I had a wickid step-mom that threw all my stuff away when I went away for basic training in 1977, I had about half of what you have shown there. I can only imagine what it would all be worth today.

Are you going to do any Karman Ghia's? I recently found a 1:64th KG that I'm going to mock up for vacuforming for a mini-stock class, along with a regular bug, a '74 Pinto and a '77 Mustang II. The Karman Ghia was an extremely popular mini-stocker at the track I grew up near, and I've always liked the looks. I'd really like to see one in resin.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Are you going to do any Karman Ghia's?



Pete, I'd gladly build a Gia...if someone produced one in resin. I'd really rather have a Type 3 notch or squareback though 

Claus does produce a VW fastback in resin....and I have one sitting here waiting to be started.

I really need to order some Vincent and RRR wheels soon though to properly dress these beauties.

I already have some Wierd Jack silicone white wall tires on thier way.

THANKS for the compliments on my room.....this is the 2nd actual toy room that I've ever had......the first one had alot more valuable items in it...and I've got some pics of that room from '97 also


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I need to learn how to fling resin. I have way too much time on my hands now and this would be a cool cottage industry for me.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Funkengroovin vacuum cleaners! (aircooled)*

:thumbsup: Great stuff Brian, I've spent the better portion of my 1:1 career on VW & Porsche cars. You've really captured a mood here. Naturally I've been itching to do some VeeDub slots. Your post has been a treat. The primer bug has a great classic stance, and the slammo bus is well on it's way to bitchin' as well! Sure would be neat to see someone make a resin cast of "Schue" models die cast single cab p/u. My casting skill is limited to hydro-cal and breakfast muffins. LOL. If you havent been following along, there's been quite a bit of discourse on the topic of lowering and overall stance on this site as of late. Good timing on your part. Off topic: The '40 ford taillamps on your 1:1 are still my favorite bolt on look. I like a flush mount or slightly frenched stock oval (50's era) rear lens the best, but thats a bit more work than than most folks are willing to do. Check out "Der Kleine Panzers" 1:1 bug club from Cali when you have time. They do have some rigid club guidelines but they're worth a gander. Good luck on your 1:1 car LMK if I can help. Bill


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> :thumbsup: Great stuff Brian, I've spent the better portion of my 1:1 career on VW & Porsche cars. You've really captured a mood here. Naturally I've been itching to do some VeeDub slots. Your post has been a treat. The primer bug has a great classic stance, and the slammo bus is well on it's way to bitchin' as well! Sure would be neat to see someone make a resin cast of "Schue" models die cast single cab p/u. My casting skill is limited to hydro-cal and breakfast muffins. LOL. If you havent been following along, there's been quite a bit of discourse on the topic of lowering and overall stance on this site as of late. Good timing on your part. Off topic: The '40 ford taillamps on your 1:1 are still my favorite bolt on look. I like a flush mount or slightly frenched stock oval (50's era) rear lens the best, but thats a bit more work than than most folks are willing to do. Check out "Der Kleine Panzers" 1:1 bug club from Cali when you have time. They do have some rigid club guidelines but they're worth a gander. Good luck on your 1:1 car LMK if I can help. Bill


Hey Bill, I'm familiar with that particular VW club....definately an old school VW club 

As for my VW tastes...the Cal look is ok, and I love the vintage restored VW's too, but I'm more of a "Hoodrider" fan.....check out Hoodride.com sometime and you'll see what I mean. My bug will end up scraping crickets when I'm done :tongue: 

I've just started reading the forums again here after a break......what's the big discourse lately with the "lowering" subject? Granted, not all slot cars look good lowered.......but I wouldn't have my VW slots any other way 

I've gotta sling some paint on those two buses......that'll bring out the details 

There is a definate market I feel for VW slot cars.......single cabs, double cabs, 21 window, 23 window and double door buses with be AWESOME.......then bring on the notch's 

Claus, you listening my friend? :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey did you buy that VW from Neal (Volvo 1:1). It looks like one of his rat rods.

Jim


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

T-jetjim said:


> Hey did you buy that VW from Neal (Volvo 1:1). It looks like one of his rat rods.
> 
> Jim


Jim, I bought the unfinnished resin VW bug and panel bus from fellow board member "Claus Heupel" ......they are his castings.......

The only thing that I did change on Claus's bug casting was fill in the slots on the front and back of the body where the bumpers would have mounted......I used Evergreen styrene material to fill them in...then sanded down,etc.

All Claus's work though :thumbsup:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*TX Street Racer*,

You have those puppies slammed ... don't you, _very _ nicely done. Really like bugs . . .

You also have some toy room going as well ... good for you, never grow up and always stay young . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Back atchoo Brian*

I lovem' all. For an old dog like me all the Vee Dub rage flows from the old school wellsprings of the Cal Look, the Meyers Manx , and the Baja 500. Vintage stockers, bugs, busses, 356 and 911, restos, customs were a large part of my "car-reer". Selectadrops, drop spindles, and rear resplines, yeah done my share of Cricket Scrapers also. It was my job and I was blessed to love it. The chassis, lowering and stance discussion stems from some of the cars AW has produced recently. Definately affordable and beautifully detailed, but the bodies are mounted comically high. If you back track a few days, check out Parkrndl's AW Corvette and GTO before and after pics for some insight. There's also some pics of an AW McClaren that arrived to it's owner looking like a 4x4 and was nicely corrected, but dogged if I can remember his handle. AW's really puttin' out some great bodies they're just not hanging them right! I'll check out Hood Riders, thanks-BH PS: If I ever figure out how to work our new camera I'll post a pic in the HT big boy toys section of my 1:1 slammed 911 RSR clone that I built from nuthin'.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Bill, I too am very impressed wit what AW has put out so far. I still don't own a single AW Tjet....but I hope to rectify that very shortly. When I last was posting on Hobbytalk JL had been sold, and there was rumblings of Tom Lowe starting up the slots again....but that's all it was rumblings.

I remember reading Rick's post about modifying his AW cars.....I personally think they look awesome....but then again I've always enjoyed Rick's work  


Check out that Hoodride site though.....you'll probably like it....but it sure burns the pants off the VW purists :tongue: 

I may just have to post my bug in the 1:1 section too....never really thought about doing that 

THANKS for the compliments all....


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Awesome!!!*

Hey Brian,

I´m glad to see you obviously found a good use for my resin bodies! I love the lowslung stance as well as the primer finish - especilally of the bug!!! :thumbsup: I can hear the fenders scratch over your track rails...  

Now you need one of my VW 411´s, eh?  










Keep upt that great work!

Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus

P.S.: What a cool play room you have there! If I knew you were into GI Joes I wouldn´t have sold all that stuff from my childhood days on the bay (incl. tank and Jeep) some time ago...!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

TX Street Racer said:


> Good evening guys, it's been a REALLY long time since I've posted or actually worked on any slot car projects. Just last week I decided to work on a few resin VW bodies that I picked up from fellow board member Claus Heupel (I sure hope that I spelled your last name right Claus)
> 
> Here we go with pics:
> 
> ...



Hey I really dig the look of this. The flat black with the lime wheels and shoved right into the weeds... Gotta love it! Although personally, Im a huge HUGE fan of the porsche style mags on VeeDubs. Any VW, that is. Here's one of my own VW projects, I think you guys will enjoy it:











Its one of my own resin castings, made from a '70's Matchbox diecast, and airbrushed in silver with a purple fade at the rear and a neon orange fade to the front, with a little silver in the middle, although the pic doesnt show it. Not to blow my own horn, but these pics are for crap. My camera phone just cant pick up how good it really looks. Thats a Matchbox Speedtrack chassis its mounted onto, but extensively modified to run on Tyco/Tomy/etc track. The stock MB wheels were painted flat black and the lips painted silver, with supertires silicone rears, and stock MB rubber up front. It runs Tyco TCR pickup skis, Lifelike rear axle and pinion, and the motor is a frankenstein mix of a gold wire Marchon armature in a curvehugger motor can with Tyco HP-7 front bulkhead and magnets. All this was necessary to convert it from the Matchbox narrow-rail, 6 volt system. It will flat smoke all my AFX 4-gears, and the fishtailing, sliding action puts any T-jet or non-mag AFX to shame. Why all this effort in this chassis? Mostly because it'd never been done before to my knowledge, and it was the testbed for another of my projects which is an HO replica of my own Jeep. Check my other thread here for more on that.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Claus, man, thanks so much for the compliments!!!! I was certainly hoping I could do your castings proper.....so I'm glad that you especially approve.

I do have one of your 411's also my friend.....it's awaiting it's turn  

I ordered some Vincent wheels too.....so soon I'll have some Euro flair to try out for my VW's.

Other than the panel bus,the 411, and the bug....do you offer any more VW castings???

Grungerockjeepe, THANKS for your compliments as well.....I'm also feelin' that VW you posted......really sweet looker for sure...and sounds like a damn good runner too


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Vee Dubs...*

Hi Brian,

oops, I really forgot about the fact that you´re already a 411 owner...!  

Other than the VW´s you mentioned I did a VW Puma (repop of the HTF vintage Estrela slotcar - pic below) and I have 2 different Karmann projects on my workbench. The first will be another (cartoonish...) Estrela reproduction to fit the T-Jet, the other one is a nice scale body (also T-Jet LWB). So stay tuned...!  










Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Claus, I'm not familiar with the "Puma" ...what's the history of this car?? Is it a Euro only offering perhaps?

I'd be game for a Gia also.....but I'd LOVE to get ahold of a Type 3 squareback wagon.....and a type 3 notchback sedan. :dude:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey Claus, I'm not familiar with the "Puma" ...what's the history of this car?? Is it a Euro only offering perhaps?


http://wj2d.100megsdns.com/home.html

Brazilian, actually. Google is my friend. 

oh, and thanks for the props on the lowered cars, guys. it really ain't nothin but a little dremel hacking... the casters like Claus are the ones who deserve the REAL kudos!

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree. I know Claus from the yahoo casting group (although he probably knows me from my pre-hack handle Jeepman74) and this guy is good. When I was just getting started trying to cast my own stuff, he and some of the other guys handed me some solid advice. There are some real pros in that group.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sweet, Tex!

Gotta' drop them V-dubs low to get the "look".

I have a bus that needs the treatment, as well- if I try casting this decade...

And credit for displaying your toy room-
I don't have the "stones" to show my trash heap  :drunk: !

keep em' comin'! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




Cheers..


----------

